
Why artificial intelligence is different from previous technology waves - RobbieStats
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/why-artificial-intelligence-is-different-from-previous-technology-waves
======
MR4D
NOT WORTH YOUR TIME.

This reads like an ad for Gardner. Simply horrible article that spends the
first 75% of the article talking about things like the Gardner hype cycle for
other technologies.

